# Liens hypertexte omniprésents dans Evernote



## BlueVelvet (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à toutes/tous,

Je poste ici car le problème semble venir de l'iApp d'Evernote.

J'utilise avec plaisir Evernote, bien pratique pour des notes rapides et dispos sur tous les iBidules & le Mac.

Mais à chaque note, le soft rajoute systématiquement des liens hypertextes vides, à tout bout de champ: sur une date - il propose alors de créer un événement iCal, par ex. -, sur une suite de chiffres - les prenant pour un No de tél...

C'est très énervant, ça truffe les notes de mots/chiffres soulignés, sans aucune utilité.

Evidemment on peut supprimer les liens manuellement, l'un après l'autre, mais c'est fastidieux et idiot. En plus, dès l'ouverture dans iPhone, ils reviennent.

Y a-t-il donc une manière de supprimer toute création automatique de liens? De désactiver cela? Je ne trouve pas...

Merci 1000 fois d'avance aux experts !


----------

